

A free real-time Intro to Clojure webcast today at 10a PT/1p ET - jroes
http://oreillynet.com/pub/e/2273

======
fu86
"We have detected that your operating system does not meet the optimal webcast
specifications for listening to and/or viewing webcasts. We recommend the
following operating systems: Windows 7 or Windows XP SP2, and Mac OS X 10.4.
Please note that users with older versions of Windows (Windows NT 4.0, Windows
98, Windows ME, Windows 95), Mac, Linux, and Unix operating systems may or may
not experience difficulties listening to and/or viewing webcasts. Please
contact your network administrator regarding any operating system upgrades."

Is this just a relict from the past or is this a showstopper for me? (I use an
Debian-based system)

~~~
statenjason
I'm running Arch and received the same message. Ran the test video and it
seems fine to me. Likely what they're saying is that they don't promise
compatibility with Linux.

------
jjwiseman
The webcast is something of a flashtastrophe:

    
    
      * Chrome is not officially supported
      * Need to allow pop-ups
      * Chat widget does not do copy & paste
      * Chat widget takes 10 seconds to scroll
      * Shockwave Flash process using 350% of CPU
      * Webcast crashed and had to be restarted from the broadcasting-side
      * Chrome repeatedly asking if I want to kill unresponsive webcast tabs
    

That said, they have a decently slick UI for handling screen sharing, slides &
chat. It's just that the implementation is a nightmare.

O'Reilly & on24 need to rethink this.

[edited for formatting]

------
stevengg
Do you have to watch it live or well there be a download / stream we can watch
at our leisure?

~~~
cemerick
Yes, it will be recorded. Of course, that won't help you troll me in Q&A, etc.
;-)

~~~
peedy
Thank you for getting it recorded.

------
firesofmay
What are the pre-requisites for this webcast? Setup etc? Thanks for sharing :)

------
darklajid
Found it quite nice - the time was limited of course (and with some
difficulties even more reduced), but I love to peek over peoples shoulders.
And I respect the guts of doing this live in the first place.

------
cassandravoiton
Ha! I use it all the time. Just the other day someone asked what this mixed
windowing system was - I just explained and they say Doh!

~~~
cassandravoiton
Darn - commented in the wrong place - now I say Doh.

